# Redoing Grade 12 Courses?



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

Been thinking about applying as a mature student to university but since my math in Grade 12 was pretty weak, I'm looking at redoing the course to get a better grade.

I believe it is possible to take a course that would reissue an Ontario Academic Credit approved by the Ministry but I'm having difficulty finding places in Mississauga offering this. I've checked out the Ministry of Education and was unable to find any sort of list.

Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Try the community colleges like George Brown, Humber, Sheridan, etc. They all offer High School math courses and evaluations. Some may offer online courses, but for math, that may be difficult for some.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Why not apply first? My best friend graduated from Queens last year as a mature student and didn't even finish high school. You just need to prove to them that you're able to take their courses, that's the whole purpose of mature student status.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Queen's. As in, Queen's College. As in, the College of the Queen.  

Mature Student legislation will let bandersnatch apply, but if his concern has to do with prerequisites for certain programs, it might be worth redoing the math. What are you looking at taking, and where?


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

scootsandludes said:


> Why not apply first? My best friend graduated from Queens last year as a mature student and didn't even finish high school. You just need to prove to them that you're able to take their courses, that's the whole purpose of mature student status.


Very interesting. Which program did he apply for? I'm looking at Business Admin and most schools require 70-80% (I plan to apply to Western, York, Queens, UofT and Laurier) on Grade 12 Calculus and English. 

Also if anyone knows of any good paid tutorial services, please share! Thanks!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

A lot of universities offer academic bridging coursess in math and science if your mature status combined with academic history is not enough for the program. Your best bet is to talk to a program co-ordinator or an office of the registrar representative. I was in the same boat once. There are advantages of taking these courses in a university environment versus high-school. However, it will cost you more. 

Example, here is U of T's: Welcome to the Academic Bridging Program, Woodsworth College, University of Toronto


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

MACinist said:


> A lot of universities offer academic bridging coursess in math and science if your mature status combined with academic history is not enough for the program. Your best bet is to talk to a program co-ordinator or an office of the registrar representative. I was in the same boat once. There are advantages of taking these courses in a university environment versus high-school. However, it will cost you more.
> 
> Example, here is U of T's: Welcome to the Academic Bridging Program, Woodsworth College, University of Toronto


Thank you for the quick reply and effort to post that link. Sadly, UofT's current bridging program is only for the arts and humanities currently. Since, I'm interested in Business, it wouldn't apply.

But I thank you.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Re: U of T - I'm sure there is courses you can take that will substitute as a OAC Math. You can actually go to school for a year (I think) without declaring your major. You can take that year to stock up on required math courses that are equivalent to OAC's and some electives for the B.Comm. 

Check Ryerson as well. They have several option of entry into their PT Bcomm program. Like completing one Certificate in Continuing Ed with a certain GPA and those courses would still count towards your degree. 

http://www.ryerson.ca/calendar/2007-2008/PDF/Business-PT-0708.pdf

Ryerson University: The Chang School: Course Calendar 2007–2008


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm not sure how U of T's business school is run, but at Queen's you apply to a faculty: be it Arts and Science, Business, Applied Science, Education, etc. If bandersnatch wanted to graduate with a B.Comm, he would have to apply directly to the School of Business - declaring your major has no part in it, since he would need to get into the SoB first. It is very difficult to transfer from another faculty into the Business School, simply because enrollment is so limited.

I am not sure what sort of options Queen's offers insofar as a mature student applying to B.Comm, though.

I think it would likely be easiest, bandersnatch, if you chose a school with a two-year B.Comm course (like Western). That gives you two years to upgrade as you need before applying to the Commerce program with your university grades.


----------

